# Glock, XD, or M&P



## stupidman

It seems like these 3 are the top competitors in their category.( pre-cocked striker fire). Glock of course beening the top dog for many years and then the XD came along and stole a little bit of its thunder. And then the M&P came along and stole some more. It seems like we have a ton of Walther(Myself included) people here but this forum seems pretty unbiased for the most part. So I was wondering which one of these you people would prefer.

So which is it?

I know for me it's the M&P. I got rid of my Glock and my XD when I got the M&P. It fits me perfectly and shoots better for me than ether of the two. especially Glocks, I never really could hit anything very well with Glocks.

I would have put the Walther also but I put the Walther is a different category because it's DA/SA.


----------



## Shipwreck

Well, there is actually a QA version of the Walther that match the others...

BUt, I would pic a Glock give your 3 choices, IF, IF IF it is the Glock 34  - Only Glock I like - comes with a lighter trigger stock...


----------



## Vom Kriege

Glock is the only truly proven design of the three.


----------



## PP914

Vom Kriege said:


> Glock is the only truly proven design of the three.


+1
GLOCK has an established reputation and parts/service industry (both aftermarket and factory). Plus an entire network of crtified armorers.
Their factory support and service is unmatched.


----------



## The Hound

Voted M&P.

I love my M&P 9. I sold my G21 in favor of a 1911, but I like the M&P so much, I'll probably get the M&P 45.


----------



## Maximo

Of the choices given for me the M&P hands down, but Glocks have never worked for me and I had an XD and just did not like it, no real reason why, just did not care for it.


----------



## spacedoggy

They are all great guns.


----------



## john doe.

I didn't vote because I've only shot the Glock and that is what I carry so I'm bias.


----------



## -gunut-

For me it was close between M&P and XD. I like the feel of the M&P better though.


----------



## XD-45

Not fair I have one of each, but can only vote once.


----------



## Glockamania®

I chose Glock...since I haven't tried the other two.


----------



## big dutchman

SD - i don't own any of the options but have owned or tried them all. i really liked the xd. handled well and shot straight. i would have gottn the 5" 45 but my budget wouldn't allow it at the time. i have since found others that i like better. maybe someday.


----------



## propellerhead

Like shoes, you have to try them on yourself. I rented the Glock 19 and XD9 side by side during two trips to the range. Both times I left saying I like the XD9 better. 

The grip angles are different and the bore is lower on the Glock. Functionally they are almost the same so there was no real grounds for comparison there. I do like having the grip safety on the XD9 since it's a passive safety device. You don't have to flick anything to disengage the safety yet it automatically engages when you holster the gun. 

If you're just looking for a popular vote, check out the XD forums. You'll find more and more new members who clearly state they used to be die hard Glock fans and are now switching to XDs.


----------



## stupidman

propellerhead said:


> If you're just looking for a popular vote, check out the XD forums. You'll find more and more new members who clearly state they used to be die hard Glock fans and are now switching to XDs.


Yeah, you'll find the same thing at the M&P forum.


----------



## bangbang

How about a Glock with the 1911 style rear safety?


----------



## kenjihara

*Glock is Good, Glock is Great...*



propellerhead said:


> Like shoes, you have to try them on yourself. I rented the Glock 19 and XD9 side by side during two trips to the range. Both times I left saying I like the XD9 better.
> 
> The grip angles are different and the bore is lower on the Glock. Functionally they are almost the same so there was no real grounds for comparison there. I do like having the grip safety on the XD9 since it's a passive safety device. You don't have to flick anything to disengage the safety _yet it automatically engages when you holster the gun. _
> If you're just looking for a popular vote, check out the XD forums. You'll find more and more new members who clearly state they used to be die hard Glock fans and are now switching to XDs.


The safety is automatically engaged on a Glock when you holster it, too, as logn as you don't leave your finger on the trigger when you do it... which also would mean that the web of your hand was still on the grip. Right? What I'm saying is, if you train right and do right, they're functionally the same.

I can't help but feel like the XD craze is partly everyone getting on something new, partly the (admittedly well-executed) propaganda coming from Springfield Armory, and partly elitists having to have something different / 'better' than the masses.

Grip angles from the Glock to the XD to my 1911? I don't notice the difference. They all point naturally in my hand. The low bore axis of the Glock is very nice, but I could have that with a Makarov (also an extremely nice-pointing and shooting pistol, and cheap to boot!).

The reasons to buy a Glock are:
1. They are tested to death and they always go bang. 
2. They are prolific; you can get any kind of holster / accessories you can imagine, and with all the competition for the market Glock stuff is semi-reasonably priced. You will always be able to get parts / work done on a Glock. 
3. Again, the larger market means plentiful magazines in the right capacities for (sorta') reasonable prices. 
4. Having probably the same pistol as the local constabulary makes you seem less of a 'hitman / gun- nut' in a legal situation. This is a negligible reason (until you get to court, when any help will be welcome in the face of insane litigation). 
5. Glock pistols have a G.E.D.-simple manual of arms. Carry with a round in the pipe, draw weapon and identify / index threat and pull trigger, repeat until threat is neutralized. K.I.S.S. rule in full effect. This is probably the best reason to buy a Glock.

If you feel that Glock triggers are no good, you need to invest in about 300 rounds of ammo and maybe some training. Personally, I have no trouble making accurate hits with my Glocks off-hand out to 20 yards and sometimes further (if you shoot someone at this distance or further, you may have difficulty justifying them as a threat in court).

If I could only own one pistol (perish the thought!!) I would probably keep either my Glock 19 or Glock 23, whichever one I was assured would be easiest to get / manufacture ammo for (leaning towards the G23 because of the bigger holes). They aren't my prettiest guns, but they are an excellent combination of shootability, firepower, and concealability, and of course reliability.


----------



## slugger6

They are all great names, but my vote goes to the XD. I do like that Glock 34 though!


----------



## texgunner

*I've shot all three...*

...and I like the XD, it fit best in my hand. Number 2 is the M&P then the Glock.

kenjihara, I believe propellerhead ment to say *disengage* as that is what the the grip safety does when the grip is released.

Tex


----------



## propellerhead

texgunner said:


> ...and I like the XD, it fit best in my hand. Number 2 is the M&P then the Glock.
> 
> kenjihara, I believe propellerhead ment to say *disengage* as that is what the the grip safety does when the grip is released.
> 
> Tex


Maybe I have it backwards. When the safety is *engaged*, that means the gun won't fire, right? Safety device *engaged *means its making the gun safe. And when the safety is *disengaged*, the gun can fire. That was my thinking when I said the grip safety is *engaged *when you holster the gun because your hand is not pressing on it.


----------



## stupidman

WOW! 
So far:
XD=25
Glock=17
M&P=12

I thought that Glock would be by far the most popular because they've been around so long. I knew that XDs were really popular but good grief.


----------



## XD9OD

I'm a biased XD9 owner too, but don't now about the M&Ps or Glocks yet. Hopefully will try some glocks soon to see how those feel to me as well. each time i go practicing with my XD i can do very well with it.


----------



## madmag

I am also a biased XD9 owner. However, I never met a handgun I didn't like....so I tend to vote for whatever handgun I own at the time.


----------



## jamesp2000

*M&P*

I tried the XD but I could get along with the M&P 40 much better.
I am a lefty and the M&P is very left hand friendly. I bought a M&P40 from Budsgunshop.com last Novemer for a great Price.


----------



## Spartan

I like my XD a lot. I've admittedly never shot an M&P, but I don't like how they fit my hand. And I have shot and even own Glocks, but if I had to choose right here and right now, I'd pick the XD over my Glock.


----------



## nrd515525

I voted for the Glock, but none are guns that I really have the slightest interest in buying.


----------



## Wheels

XD All the way. The grip angle is much better than glock. I like being able feel if the gun has one in the pipe and if the gun is cocked or not. XD is much safer than any gun on the market.


----------



## Gator

Ty the FN P9 first!


----------



## PP914

Wheels said:


> XD All the way. The grip angle is much better than glock. I like being able feel if the gun has one in the pipe and if the gun is cocked or not. XD is much safer than any gun on the market.


You can tell if a round is chambered on any GLOCK as well by feeling the extractor w/ your trigger finger, especially since GLOCK introduced the extractor w/ the more obvious LCI (loaded chamber indicator).

Also, the GLOCK is always (at least partially) "cocked".


----------



## TxPhantom

*MP lover!!!!!*

The S & W, MP's have only been available a little over a year now (Dec. 2005). The 40 caliber was out 1st, then the 9mm came out some time last summer with the 357sig trailing just behind it. Then just a few months ago S & W came out with the compact in 9mm with the 40 caliber compact just now hitting the market. The full sized 45 caliber is due out next month and the compact sometime thereafter. 
The other choices have been out considerably longer, the Glock being the 1st high production polymer in the late eighties. Then the XD's hit the market (under the XD name) sometime in the early nineties. 
Sorry I didn't take time to research exact dates. Most of you probably know more about the actual origin dates of your favorite gun. My point is, the MP's have only been available a fraction of the time of the others but are gaining a strong fan base very quickly. 
I have two MP's, a fullsized 40 caliber and a 9mm compact and will be buying the 45 caliber asap. They are all good guns but I love my MP's!!!!:smt023


----------



## fattsgalore

Can the M&P and Walther compacts(Walther needs mention) use the larger magazine of their larger counter parts. If the XD; Walther: M&P; Glock compacts are all able to use their large counter parts magazine, it'll be down to price as a decision for a compact 9mm for me.(or my sister) 
Which one do y'all think.


----------



## stupidman

fattsgalore said:


> Can the M&P and Walther compacts(Walther needs mention) use the larger magazine of their larger counter parts. If the XD; Walther: M&P; Glock compacts are all able to use their large counter parts magazine, it'll be down to price as a decision for a compact 9mm for me.(or my sister)
> Which one do y'all think.


Yes, they can all use the mags of their larger counterparts. My wife and I chose the M&P9c for her because it matches my full-sized and that's the 1 that she liked the best out of all of them.


----------



## mw1311

given only 3 choices I voted Glock but I don't really like either of the 3 listed...


----------



## LoneWolf

I voted glock on the simple fact that it fit my hand better then the other two. + it was the gun I qualified with so I have a better understanding with it then the other two.


----------



## pap1105

i vote glock carried one for years on duty and off. never owned the others.


----------



## Ole Cypress

definately the glock.

ole


----------



## Ole Cypress

Wheels said:


> I like being able feel if the gun has one in the pipe and if the gun is cocked or not. XD is much safer than any gun on the market.


i don't know about you, but i think if you're carrying a weapon, you should know if its "got one in the pipe".
if you don't know the status of your own weapon, maybe you shouldn't be carrying one.

Ole


----------



## madmag

> i don't know about you, but i think if you're carrying a weapon, you should know if its "got one in the pipe".
> if you don't know the status of your own weapon, maybe you shouldn't be carrying one.


I am an XD owner and have to agree. Just speaking for myself. The loaded chamber indicator on my XD does not mean much to me. I have carried so many guns that do not have this feature that round in pipe or not is something I know without using an indicator. Don't even need it in the dark. If I have picked up my XD for use...then that means it has one in the chamber.

Did I just agree with a Glock person? Must have got carried away.:mrgreen: Of course I want to add that XD's are by far the better gun.

Strike that last statement. Just remembered I have plans to buy a G36.


----------



## Ole Cypress

madmag said:


> Did I just agree with a Glock person? Must have got carried away.:mrgreen: Of course I want to add that XD's are by far the better gun.
> 
> Strike that last statement. Just remembered I have plans to buy a G36.


*glock makes one heck fo a gun, and as for the xd, it's a good gun too.
i just prefer the glock.

let me know what you think about the G36.

never carry a firearm unless you have one "in the pipe"

and if anything should go down, don't stop and look at the little indicator to see if you have one loaded.:nutkick:

and madmag, you agreed with me because you are smart enough to know that the loaded chamber indicator is useless, it has nothing to do with which gun is better. good to know some one else out there has a little sense.

ole*


----------



## hipmatt

I am no expert on pistols by any means, but I have an M&P .40. I love it, fits real nice, comes with adjustable backstrap(or grip). It is now the most comfortable gun I have held for my long fingers. Shoots real nice, great trigger(I think), looks cool too. I also like the consistency of the double action, vs. the hard first pull of some others. I am sure glock is a great gun, but it didn't feel right in my hand.


----------



## drifter44

I voted M&P , I have a XD45 and have had Glocks,but the S&W is my favorite.
I carry a Springfield EMP for CCW most of the time, but I can carry the M&P . I will get a IWB holster for it soon.:smt023 :mrgreen: brokenimage


----------



## TOF

I have an XD40 Tactical, had an XD9 Service and now have an M&P9. My buddies have Glock's which I have fired enough to know how they feel.

The XD40 has operated flawlessly for around 4000 rnds. The XD9 constantly failed to eject so got rid of it at 1000 rnds and replaced with the M&P9.

My hand prefers the M&P and it has operated flawlessly for 2000 + rnds.

Conclusion is that I prefer the M&P and will probably own an M&P 40 in the near future.

Enjoy :smt1099


----------



## spacedoggy

Did you know why your XD9 jamed on you. Just curious.


----------



## jblaze725

I say Springfiled XD. I like the trigger and sights better on it than the Glock. Never shot an M&P.


----------



## Queeqeg

the only one of those that I ever liked was a Glock..the others don't feel as good in my hand..nor do I like the way I shoot them


----------



## DRAEGER

*I vote "OTHER"!!!*


----------



## Desertrat

I have also tried all the pistols mentioned by renting them at the range. I have to put another plus in the Glock column. Fits me better than all the others, and I have sold off all others pistols except my Glock 19. Also, when you can field strip a gun down to only 4 pieces, and the easiest thing to clean I have ever seen.....that is enough reason right there.:smt023


----------



## Dr.K

+1 Glock. Man, those things are everywhere! Parts, no problem, accessories, no problem, mags cheap, shoots ok, and is very reliable.


----------



## stormbringerr

*poll*

xd 40 cal. fits me the best has never had a hiccup w/ all kinds of ammo


----------



## TOF

spacedoggy said:


> Did you know why your XD9 jamed on you. Just curious.


I don't know for certain but believe a corner of the extractor was "MISSING". It looked like someone got carried away when de-burring the extractor. There were a number of other comparable complaints on the web at that time also. I had purchased from an FFL that obtains his guns from Davidson. Davidson has a replace defective with new gun policy. They were unable to obtain an OD color equivalent in a reasonable time so I requested a swap for the M&P. They complied and I have been quite pleased with that decision. I should point out however that the M&P barrel is in question as of this week. The chamber has some chips/flakes coming off it's interior surface. I am awaiting a shipping lable from S&W. :smt1099


----------



## TxPhantom

Hey Spacedoggy! Glad to see you got a MP. I've got rwo, the fullsized 40 and a MP 9mm compact. Love em! Still pondering over a MP 45 in DEB but ammo is expensive. 
You will like your MP. S & W will fix any problems you may have. In case you don't already know, here is a link to the MP Forum; http://mp-pistol.com/boards/portal.php. I hang out there a lot. I recently bought a S & W 442 for warm weather wear but my MP's will be with me most of the time, weather permiting.
Still haven't made any progress in our move to East Texas, but someday, I hope!


----------



## poncaguy

I had an XD40, it was okay, I have a Glock 22 40/357 , don't really like it that much, have Rugers, P90,P95 and P345, excellent pistols. Just got an M&P45, really like it, soft recoil and very good accuracy. M&P over the XD and Glock, anyday.


----------



## BAC

All tests done by Glock aside...

Until someone can prove to me their M&P or XD can stand being thrown from an airplane at very low altitude onto rough/dry terrain, thrown onto concrete from the rooftop of a house, shot and hit with a .22 pistol, immersed in salt water overnight, completely filled with sugar sand, and _all while loaded and firing when the trigger is pulled the first time_, I'm sticking with Glock. Don't believe me, head to the GlockTalk.com forums. There's a subcompact Glock in my future for a carry gun, unless I find a gunsmith who can work on a Kahr (slim chance, it seems).

My family's G17 has been through some rough times too, and I haven't encountered a weapon more dependable weapon yet. Glocks are absolutely safe unless the trigger is pulled, and if you don't believe it then strip one down and take a peek. Seeing is believing.

-B


----------



## TxPhantom

BAC said:


> All tests done by Glock aside...
> 
> Until someone can prove to me their M&P or XD can stand being thrown from an airplane at very low altitude onto rough/dry terrain, thrown onto concrete from the rooftop of a house, shot and hit with a .22 pistol, immersed in salt water overnight, completely filled with sugar sand, and _all while loaded and firing when the trigger is pulled the first time_, I'm sticking with Glock. Don't believe me, head to the GlockTalk.com forums. There's a subcompact Glock in my future for a carry gun, unless I find a gunsmith who can work on a Kahr (slim chance, it seems).
> 
> My family's G17 has been through some rough times too, and I haven't encountered a weapon more dependable weapon yet. Glocks are absolutely safe unless the trigger is pulled, and if you don't believe it then strip one down and take a peek. Seeing is believing.
> 
> -B


Hope I never buy a used gun from you!:anim_lol:


----------



## TOF

BAC said:


> All tests done by Glock aside...
> 
> Until someone can prove to me their M&P or XD can stand being thrown from an airplane at very low altitude onto rough/dry terrain, thrown onto concrete from the rooftop of a house, shot and hit with a .22 pistol, immersed in salt water overnight, completely filled with sugar sand, and _all while loaded and firing when the trigger is pulled the first time_, I'm sticking with Glock. Don't believe me, head to the GlockTalk.com forums. There's a subcompact Glock in my future for a carry gun, unless I find a gunsmith who can work on a Kahr (slim chance, it seems).
> 
> My family's G17 has been through some rough times too, and I haven't encountered a weapon more dependable weapon yet. Glocks are absolutely safe unless the trigger is pulled, and if you don't believe it then strip one down and take a peek. Seeing is believing.
> 
> -B


The last time I followed my pistol out the door of a low flying airplane it didn't matter if it worked when we reached the ground. You must lead one hell of a life style. :smt1099


----------



## BAC

Ahem.

First, I will never sell a gun. That's like suggesting I'd sell a significant other! So no worries about buying any used guns from me.

Second... the fellow who did those experiments did so on the full-sized .45 model (G19?), but wasn't me. The most beat-up our ol' G17's been is tossed, dropped, knocked, etc., on concrete. Didn't even scratch paint, actually... But the plane thing was just awesome (he recorded it on video).

However, I'll add my own report on such doings when I finally have the cash on hand to make that subcompact Glock purchase. Let the fun begin!


-B


----------



## xdshooter1

stupidman said:


> It seems like these 3 are the top competitors in their category.( pre-cocked striker fire). Glock of course beening the top dog for many years and then the XD came along and stole a little bit of its thunder. And then the M&P came along and stole some more. It seems like we have a ton of Walther(Myself included) people here but this forum seems pretty unbiased for the most part. So I was wondering which one of these you people would prefer.
> 
> So which is it?
> 
> I know for me it's the M&P. I got rid of my Glock and my XD when I got the M&P. It fits me perfectly and shoots better for me than ether of the two. especially Glocks, I never really could hit anything very well with Glocks.
> 
> I would have put the Walther also but I put the Walther is a different category because it's DA/SA.


All three are great guns. The glock of course changed everything in the gun world but for me it would have to be the xd. It just fits my hand the best and I like the trigger the best out of all three. If you were to buy any one of the three I beleive it would be money well spent.

"There is no one to protect us. We must take personal safety into our own hands. While politicans attempt to control the masses, ultimately, we must remember that self-defense is not a legal right it is a human right."


----------



## denfoote

We are Glock.
Resistance is futile.
You will be assimilated.

All your XDs are belong to us.

M&P???
M&P???
We don't need no steeeenk'in M&P!!!!


----------



## XDShooter

I have a XD .40 4in standard and a m&p .40 compact. love them both for full size i would not trade my XD for anything and for compact i would not trade for anything. both very smoth shooting guns would recomend to anyone even beginners.:mrgreen:


----------



## texagun

I voted for Glock, for all the reasons previously listed. However, I sold my G22 to buy a S&W MP40 and I love this gun. Ask me again in 6 months and I will probably vote for the MP. I just can't get past the looks of the XD's.


----------



## mikemck

I was somewhat interested in the XD platform, until I fould out Springfield won't sell private owners any parts at all for the gun. Any failures and the gun has to go back to Springfield.

I've owned several glocks, in pretty much every caliber except GAP, and they just don't do much for me.

I now have the M&P in 9mm, and I love it.


----------



## thorn

BAC said:


> Until someone can prove to me their M&P or XD can stand being thrown from an airplane at very low altitude onto rough/dry terrain, thrown onto concrete from the rooftop of a house, shot and hit with a .22 pistol, immersed in salt water overnight, completely filled with sugar sand, and _all while loaded and firing when the trigger is pulled the first time_, I'm sticking with Glock.


Does this happen alot with your guns?

If i'm ever thrown out of an airplane at low altitude, i suspect the ability of my gun to fire wont matter... given that I'll have a few broken bones and possibly unable to move.

(BTW, i voted Glock. I prefer the size and ergonomics. Its ability to survive at the bottom of the pacific ocean is of much lesser concern, as i dont do much shooting at the bottom of the ocean.)

thorn


----------



## rasgun

*BAC:* i hope you dont treat your glock that rough! you know bad things can happen...

Example #1: They can explode










Example #2: They can crack










I believe you said:



> Glocks are absolutely safe unless the trigger is pulled


nothing is perfect and i just dont want you to think they are indestructible. please be careful how you treat a loaded gun. you never know who else might be within the range of your bullets.


----------



## Mike Barham

I like Glocks and carry one in my civilian life. But I'm not sure how relevant all the Glock torture tests are, especially for a gun carried by a civilian. Covering it in lint and not lubing it for six months is probably a more realistic test.

Hell, I bet my M4 and M9 would both break under that kind of silly abuse. Yet somehow they manage to work fine here in Afghanistan. Go figure.


----------



## Theprofessor

Glock. Im not a springfield or a mp man what so ever. Glock "Perfection".


----------



## scorpiusdeus

Speaking only for myself, the most "KABOOMS" I hear about are with Glocks.


----------



## sab2alpha

XD40 sucompact abd XC45 5"Tactical Compact.
I hate to put them down.

XD for me.
I'm as well a major Walther P99 fan.

:smt1099sab2alpha


----------



## sab2alpha

Let me try this one more time.
XD40 Subcompact and an XD45 5" Tactical Compact.

Yea, thats what I meant.

:smt1099sab2alpha


----------



## a1huntingsupply

Out of the three it would be the XD. I like Glocks but the XD feels better in my hand. I also like the extra features the XD's have.


----------



## Ratfink

I voted for Glock. For the factory support, ease to find accessories, and the fact that they are tested to the limits. Give the XD a few years, and I might change my reasoning there. But I still prefer the Glock to the XD i have fired. 
If I was more familiar with the XD I might feel different too. But trying to not be partial without really good reasoning, I still vote Glock. 

Functionality, cost, support. Glock has it. 
It's an ugly tool, but I trust it.


----------



## CLG

Hello new to the forum. I voted for the XD only because thats all that I currently own XD45


----------



## stetson

I own two glocks but I would buy the other two two in a heartbeat if
I had the need.The other two mimic my glocks so I say my gun dollars will
be spent in another area.


----------



## texagun

rasgun said:


> *BAC:* i hope you dont treat your glock that rough! you know bad things can happen...
> 
> Example #1: They can explode


That will buff right out.


----------



## Spartan

I took my 4"XD45 to the range on Friday... damn I love that gun. Very accurate.


----------



## poncaguy

I have all three, XD Tactical 9mm, M&P 45, and Glock 22 40,357 Sig,9MM. XD & M&P are very close, XD 1st I guess, Glock a distant 3rd..........


----------



## polyguy

I would say the Glock over the others. I've owned/carried Glocks and I've also shot the others. Not taking anything away from the M&P and XD but, I'd rely on the Glock most.
As long as its reliable, accurate, and effective everytime its called, thats all the test I need.


----------



## thinktwice

I voted for the Glock, but own all 3 and like them all. I have just always had Glocks, and shoot them better., thus far.


----------



## IndianaJones

XD is leading by a very large margin, and im not surprised.


----------



## ki4dmh

I have shot all three and I prefer the Glock. 
Scott


----------



## tjm58

*XD gets the nod*

I looked at the Glock and the XD, and chose the XD. Fit ,finish and grip safety got the nod. From the very first shot I knew I had made the right decision. I have two H&K USPc, and if I had to make a choice between the H&K or the XD, I couldn't! The USPc was $819 and the XD was $499, maybe that would be the only deciding factor.


----------



## Effyouess

I've shot all in 9mm and liked them all well enough but I bought the M&P. I have no regrets.

Ciao,
Effy


----------



## JeffWard

Shot em all. Use to own a Glock 23C (that I loved, but sold for a smaller carry weapon). Now that I have the budget to own multiple guns for multiple fun... I bought the XD.

Why XD 45 over the Glock 21???

I wanted a .45 and the 21 felt awkwardly huge even in MY hands. The comfortable fit, led to a more secure/natural hold, and a more natural point. Therefore, for me, more accurate. In a 9mm, or .40, it would be a hard call... I also prefer the XD's trigger. Just personal preference.

The M&P??? Just didn't like the feel.

They're all great guns.
Jeff


----------



## bimmerbill

*XD for me*

Well, I just ordered two XD subcompacts in 9mm.


----------



## stormbringerr

propellerhead said:


> Like shoes, you have to try them on yourself. I rented the Glock 19 and XD9 side by side during two trips to the range. Both times I left saying I like the XD9 better.
> 
> The grip angles are different and the bore is lower on the Glock. Functionally they are almost the same so there was no real grounds for comparison there. I do like having the grip safety on the XD9 since it's a passive safety device. You don't have to flick anything to disengage the safety yet it automatically engages when you holster the gun.
> 
> If you're just looking for a popular vote, check out the XD forums. You'll find more and more new members who clearly state they used to be die hard Glock fans and are now switching to XDs.


+1 on that propellerhead, & i see you on a lot of the same forums as myself:smt024


----------



## glockman19

I voted Glock. I have a 19 & 26 and think Glock makes the best 9mm. in .40 I prefer Sig or HK and in .45 it's a 1911 all the way.


----------



## hideit

Im sorry for you that you sold your Glock.
Every Century or so someone come along that is considered a Genius.
For GUNS...
J. Browning was born in the 1800's and Gaston Glock was born in the 1900s.
The Glock got it right and the others are intimidators. Sure it is easier to take apart with the lever but that can be a drawback just like the 92fs


----------



## stormbringerr

scorpiusdeus said:


> Speaking only for myself, the most "KABOOMS" I hear about are with Glocks.


+1, i have noticed the same thing


----------



## hideit

the original glock and two copycats
just like the 1911 by browning...
nuf said


----------



## DevilsJohnson

I voted Glock simply because I have owned a few and did like them better than the one XD I had. I have not even held the MP but do own a 40VE and though I do like it more than any of the Glocks I had it wasn't in the list..lol.


----------



## Taurus_9mm

*XD for me!*:mrgreen:


----------



## TxPhantom

*MP FOR ME!!*


----------



## tex45acp

I have held, shot, field stripped and cleaned all three and I now own the XD. The XD was more accurate than the other two and all three cycled flawlessly with several types of ammunition. The XD feltbetter in my hand with the M&P running a close second. 

tex


----------



## E45

I've owned all three and prefer the *Glock*.
The XD felt unbalanced, and had a clunky trigger.
The M&P is a good pistol, but $35 for mags? I don't think so.
Just my opinion though....


----------



## Joeshwa24

The guys that I shoot with are all Springfield guys with a peppering of guys who like other guns. All of us (buy us I mean them as I currently am without a handgun until January) shoot .40 cal and I have shot the Glock 22 and the XD in almost every variation of .40 I have yet to shoot an M&P but I have to say that I really like the XD, in fact I would own one myself but for personal reasons I want a sidearm with an external Hammer.


----------



## TxPhantom

Joeshwa24 said:


> The guys that I shoot with are all Springfield guys with a peppering of guys who like other guns. All of us (buy us I mean them as I currently am without a handgun until January) shoot .40 cal and I have shot the Glock 22 and the XD in almost every variation of .40 I have yet to shoot an M&P but I have to say that I really like the XD, in fact I would own one myself but for personal reasons I want a sidearm with an external Hammer.


I have quite a few (it seems like to me) pistols and only two have never had any kind of failure. One is my full sized MP 40 and the other is my CZ 75B 9mm. The CZ 75 is a all steel and has a external hammer. The MP has the best ergonomics. Both are very accurate. 
The glock and the XD seem a little bulky to me but I guess it's what you get used to. My carry gun is either my S & W 442 or my MP 9c (depending on what I'm wearing that day) but I really like what I've seen lately from Walther, their new little PPS single stack 9mm looks like a good ccw if it proves out to be as good as their other polymers. I'll be keeping a eye on that one.:watching:


----------



## Txfirefighter

I own a M&P .40 cal.

I think it shoots good...but then again it's my first gun and I have not experienced the other 2 yet.


----------



## babs

rasgun said:


> *BAC:* i hope you dont treat your glock that rough! you know bad things can happen...
> 
> Example #1: They can explode
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Example #2: They can crack
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> I believe you said:
> 
> nothing is perfect and i just dont want you to think they are indestructible. please be careful how you treat a loaded gun. you never know who else might be within the range of your bullets.


Oh yeah, just a little spit, elbow grease and polish.. That'll clean up ok.

....EEK! But seriously folks..

This is certainly enough to give me pause before I shell out for a poly pistol of any flavor.

I do intend on one of my final two picks being a metal frame.. 
Ah Hell.. I'm gonna have to shell out for a Sig or HK, ain't I to avoid the worries of crap like these pics above huh? :smt070


----------



## Pointblank

There are plenty of photos of blown-up, all-steel guns out there also. An idiot can overcome any obstacle. That being said, my main experience with the three pistols listed, is with Glocks, having carried one at my job many years. I don't know much about the M&P. I've handled an XD, but not shot one. I like the feel of them BUT, Until they stop putting that cheap black finish on them that wears off quickly and will RUST, I won't consider buying one.

Here's a frightening photo:

http://thegunzone.com/charterarms_kb.html


----------



## kcdano

I traded my glock today for an XD, but over all I still like my M&P the most.


----------



## CentexShooter

I have owned and fired all three. I still own a G23 and an XD40SC. 

At the range, the Glock and the Smith have failed to eject. The Glock even locked up once on my wife when a pin came loose and backed out. Don't ask me which. I don't know and the rangemaster fixed it in less than two minutes. 

The XD has never failed no matter what ammo I feed it. It shoots where I aim every time, thus it is my number one carry piece.


----------



## thomasward00

XD for me....


----------



## Steve

3 Xd's and countingbrokenimage


----------



## RoadRnnr69

For me it is the M&P hands down!!!!!


----------



## Steve

i like XD Reasons 
1. They always go bang (so do almost all guns????right)
2. Your do nopt hae to be a martian to like the grip
3. They are not a Glock
4. Despite what most people say, there are after market pieces, the differences is, they dont NEED [email protected]!!!!
5. I like them:smt076


----------



## blackie

The XD is an exact copy of glocks internals but with an extra saftey. Buts thats a good thing. also the xd's feel better in my large hands so i went with the XD. never shot the M P though so im not sure about that one.


----------



## Texaspoff

I'm XD all the way now. I have carried Glocks for many years, and they are outstanding weapons. I recently switched from G21SF to the XD45 for duty carry. I must say IMO is just a better designed weapon. I prefer 1911's over just about anything, and the XD feels as close to my 1911's as Im gonna get with polymer. The XD actually mimics my Browning HP in grip feel. 
Agreed Glocks are hard to beat for reliabilty and durability. So far my xd has matched my 21. She has over 3000 rounds through her without a single malfunction. Parts availibility is not too much of an issue. Most of the parts that would fail I have purchased through Springfield, springs, pins etc. There aren't but about 10 or so parts you can't buy from them, but these are not things that would normally fail. 
Agreed the aftermarket scene is strong for Glocks, but as stated before everybody changes things on them because they don't like something about them to begin with. For me sights are always changed on just about every pistol I own. 
The firing mechanism is completly different in these two pistols. the only thing alike is the tab saftey on the triggers, and they are both striker fired. The Glock is at partial cock when a round is fired and the slide cycles. The striker travel is completed when you pull the trigger on the glock, it pulls the striker the remaning distance, then releases. 
The XD striker is fully cocked upon firing a round and cycling the slide. The XD uses a system not unlike a 1911. It uses a trigger bar, and sear to release the striker instead of an external hammer. Yes the XD is fully cocked all the time just like any true single action pistol. When you pull the trigger on the XD there is very little resistance until you hit the sear. This is whay a trigger job on an XD makes alot of difference, it's just like doing one a 1911. I prefer the XD over my Glock as far as feel, and shootability. I can tear out the center of a B-27 target at 20 yards all day with both pistols, But I am alot faster with my XD. 
The finish issue with the first XD's has been addressed, as all the New XD models, not just the 45 now have Melonite, just like the M&P. Im not convinced it is as good as the Glocks, but mine is holding up just as well so far. I don't think you can do bad with either of the three pistols. I know of problems that have occured with all three, and all three manufacturers stand behind thier products. 
My personal opinion is that Glock reminds me of Colt. 20 some odd years ago they started the Polymer pistol revolution, but have not made much of an effort to stay cutting edge. Don't let the fact that Police officers carrying Glock is the tell tale sign they are the end all of great pistols. Most police officers buy Glocks, cause they have a great police discount, and all their friends have them. I just feel like Glock should really do something progressive again. Colt stayed the course by not updating their 1911 design, and look where that got them. Kimber, Wilson, Nighthawk, and a million others killed colt. Not saying the others are better, but they gave people a choice. Springfield, H&K, Beretta, and Rugers SR9 are giving people a choice. There is no reason why Glock can't maintain the current product line, and design something new. I personally would prolly go back to Glock if they would just make the 21 thinner and smaller. Untill then My XD45 will ride right along side of me. Sorry for running on so much.:smt1099


----------



## paine

Texaspoff said:


> I'm XD all the way now. I have carried Glocks for many years, and they are outstanding weapons. I recently switched from G21SF to the XD45 for duty carry. I must say IMO is just a better designed weapon. I prefer 1911's over just about anything, and the XD feels as close to my 1911's as Im gonna get with polymer. The XD actually mimics my Browning HP in grip feel.
> Agreed Glocks are hard to beat for reliabilty and durability. So far my xd has matched my 21. She has over 3000 rounds through her without a single malfunction. Parts availibility is not too much of an issue. Most of the parts that would fail I have purchased through Springfield, springs, pins etc. There aren't but about 10 or so parts you can't buy from them, but these are not things that would normally fail.
> Agreed the aftermarket scene is strong for Glocks, but as stated before everybody changes things on them because they don't like something about them to begin with. For me sights are always changed on just about every pistol I own.
> The firing mechanism is completly different in these two pistols. the only thing alike is the tab saftey on the triggers, and they are both striker fired. The Glock is at partial cock when a round is fired and the slide cycles. The striker travel is completed when you pull the trigger on the glock, it pulls the striker the remaning distance, then releases.
> The XD striker is fully cocked upon firing a round and cycling the slide. The XD uses a system not unlike a 1911. It uses a trigger bar, and sear to release the striker instead of an external hammer. Yes the XD is fully cocked all the time just like any true single action pistol. When you pull the trigger on the XD there is very little resistance until you hit the sear. This is whay a trigger job on an XD makes alot of difference, it's just like doing one a 1911. I prefer the XD over my Glock as far as feel, and shootability. I can tear out the center of a B-27 target at 20 yards all day with both pistols, But I am alot faster with my XD.
> The finish issue with the first XD's has been addressed, as all the New XD models, not just the 45 now have Melonite, just like the M&P. Im not convinced it is as good as the Glocks, but mine is holding up just as well so far. I don't think you can do bad with either of the three pistols. I know of problems that have occured with all three, and all three manufacturers stand behind thier products.
> My personal opinion is that Glock reminds me of Colt. 20 some odd years ago they started the Polymer pistol revolution, but have not made much of an effort to stay cutting edge. Don't let the fact that Police officers carrying Glock is the tell tale sign they are the end all of great pistols. Most police officers buy Glocks, cause they have a great police discount, and all their friends have them. I just feel like Glock should really do something progressive again. Colt stayed the course by not updating their 1911 design, and look where that got them. Kimber, Wilson, Nighthawk, and a million others killed colt. Not saying the others are better, but they gave people a choice. Springfield, H&K, Beretta, and Rugers SR9 are giving people a choice. There is no reason why Glock can't maintain the current product line, and design something new. I personally would prolly go back to Glock if they would just make the 21 thinner and smaller. Untill then My XD45 will ride right along side of me. Sorry for running on so much.:smt1099


As far as the slide material goes what are the major difference between the Glock and the XD's slide make up?


----------



## Texaspoff

Im not shure what the exact makeup of the slide material is. I know both use a standard carbon type steel, but the makeup is unknown. Glock treats thier slides with tenifer, Springfield uses melonite. I know the two processes are close to the same, but thier are some differences in the chemicals used. There are many threads posted on XDtalk, and Glocktalk by people that have more knowledge about the process than I. I know Glock treats their barrels with the tenifer. Springfield does not melonite their barrels. They are standard black oxidized type finish. This would be the weakest point of the XD. Should rust develope on the new melonite pistols, the barrel and controls would be the where. By the same token, an officer I work with has had some small rust spots on the controls of his M&P 40. Should I ever have a problem with mine, I have a local contact here in Houston who does Molyresin,(Fort Bend Gun Works). He has done other pistols for me. I might also consider shipping back to Springfield for Armorycoat. Either way, if you take a small amount of care with an xd or smith for that matter, you shouldn't have any issues. As a side note, when I get a new pistol, I strip it, clean it, then coat the whole thing in Break Free CLP allowing it to sit overnight. Then wipe off the excess and reassemble. I even do this with Glocks. I have never had any rust issues with any of my pistols, and I live in Houston 40 miles form the coast. My XD is carried right next to my skin when off duty, and never had an issue. :smt024


----------



## Liko81

Vom Kriege said:


> Glock is the only truly proven design of the three.


I beg your pardon? XDs have been on the market for quite a long time, long enough for early adopters to put 10,000 rounds and more through them. They're gaining popularity now as the price is favorable to Glock and as the Glock is falling out of vogue (seen one, seen em all, and many if not most models are not yet California-approved).

M&P is newer than either, but made by a proven arms manufacturer, one of the oldest. I've fired them; they're excellent pistols once broken in (the trigger's a little on the rough side for the first 4-500 rounds; Glocks take just as long to break in).

I think any of the three would be an excellent range and defense weapon; it all comes down to how they feel and how you fire them.


----------



## rufusdog88

I can only choose between the glock and the xd. I have not had the pleasure of shooting the m&p as of yet. I have to choose the xd . for me it fits my hand better and the way I hit with the xd is far better then the glock. I'm sure they are all fine guns and it's the one that fits you best that should make the difference..:smt1099


----------



## roryh23

after a few trips to the range and renting the xd the m&p and several glocks ive decided to buy an M&P 45 next friday they all shot great but I just liked the feel of the M&P in my hands.


----------



## TxPhantom

*MP for me........*

There's really not much bad to say about the MP. I have a full sized MP 40 and a 9mm compact. They are easy to break down and re-assemble when cleaning, mine have been very dependable, they are very accurate, they look nice (for a polymer), and the ergonomics are perfect for me. It seems to jump into your hand and when you push it out it falls easily on target. And then there's the lifetime, no BS, warranty by S & W to consider.
My three favorite shooting hand guns are my two MP's and my CZ 75B. The CZ is a very nice gun to shoot but the MP's just feel better in my hand and considering barrel length, they are just as accurate.:smt023


----------



## Silly

*M&P*

I just bought an M&Pc 9mm and love the way it shoots. I even like it better than my P99 QA. The trigger is much nicer on the M&P. I think I'll keep them both.


----------



## ICM856

Well, I own two of the above mentioned pistols. I have a Glock 21 .45 and a M&P 45........ Now, I have been a Glock man for years. However, that changed with the purchase of the M&P 45. The M&P is balanced better and feels better in my hand.


----------



## hkhoosier

How about an HK :watching: :mrgreen:


----------



## babs

ICM856 said:


> Well, I own two of the above mentioned pistols. I have a Glock 21 .45 and a M&P 45........ Now, I have been a Glock man for years. However, that changed with the purchase of the M&P 45. The M&P is balanced better and feels better in my hand.


That M&P 45 I think I read in that hanguns mag I have they stated something to the affect that it was the best semi-auto S&W has ever made.. or something that flattering. I'd lean much more towards the M&P personally.. It remains on my short list if my lofty ideas of a Sig CPO don't pan out. I'm still all over the place while I get my budget together though.


----------



## hideit

which one of these has the grip angle closest to the 1911?


----------



## babs

I'm guessing the M&P.. The glock grip angle as a good bit more than a 1911.. The XD might even be closer or about the same.


----------



## The Hillbilly

Vom Kriege said:


> Glock is the only truly proven design of the three.


I second that.


----------



## jmg

Hi from Portugal!
I vote glock that´s the most popular handgun around here.
XD´s and MP´s are almost inexistants.
Why don´t mention the 24/7 or Steyr M series?


----------



## Joeshwa24

hideit said:


> which one of these has the grip angle closest to the 1911?


The XD's Grip angle was taken from the 1911, thats one of the reasons I liked it so much.


----------



## KeithB

Glocks and a XD45 here, i like both. Never played with a M&P


----------



## BIGHARLEYBbigharleyb

I voted for glock, all three feel good in my hand, glock is the simple design with less moving parts to fail (33 in a G19), besides that, it's the most accurate out of all three when in my hands

glock g19 9mm
taurus m44 6.5 stainless
various long guns, more to come


----------



## babs

FINALLY got to shoot a Glock today in .40 SW.. NICE trigger, and recoil felt slick and smooth.. I can see why they're hot.. Was a private owned gun rather than the old beat up XD rental I shoot once before so I expect it should have felt nice.. Recoil after the 1911 rental I was shooting felt very acceptible.... I wasn't too thrilled about the grip angle compared to the 1911 or the XD I shot prior.. it's definitely ... uh... different... But felt like a solid weapon.. That .40 definitely has some bump behind it for sure I think.. Felt not unlike the .45 acp's I was popping out of the para 1911 rental I was playing with.


----------



## florida1098

As a cop now almos 25 yrs, I trust my life daily to Glock, and although it was not a choice, S&W revolver. I have seen the abuse, not cleaning, banging, cold, snow, sand, etc etc that NYPD cops put their Glocks through and never has one not fired that I know of, and I was responsible for many range qualifications.
Just my 2 cents


----------



## Dreaded

My vote is the XD. Although I have not shot the M&P, I have shot the Glock and XD both in .45ACP. The XD was more accurate and felt alot better in my hands. Now this is not to say someone else may shoot better with the Glock, but for my hands it was the XD all the way. 

That being said if anyone is taking this poll as a guide on what to buy should really go to your local range and try them all out before making a purchase.


----------



## PanaDP

As far as functionality, they are all essentially the same. The only real difference is the plastic package the innards are shoved into. I like my XD. Can't stand the grips on glocks. Never shot an M&P.


----------



## dogngun

I voted for the M&P. I have no plans to buy any of the above - at least not right now...we all know how plans change aboug buying new guns,,, but I very much liked the feel of the M&P's I have handled and I like S&W autos if we are talking about TDA's,so...

I'm not really the right guy to ask, though. I have never fired a Glock, and I don't know what an XD is. I just know I like S&W autos based on the old 5904 that is my main house pistol.

mark


----------



## Gordo1

*Favorite gun*

I am new here and relatively new to hand guns, being separated from fire arms in general for many years. In earlier days I was a fairly avid hunter for small game. I developed an interest in handguns but could not persue it due to the legal system in Canada. 
Now I am a proud Citizen if the US and also retired. I decided to again persue my interest in handguns.
My first aquisition, a S&W "J" frame model 60 with a 2 1/8th inch barrel. I just love this little thing. Whether shooting 38's or 357's it is smooth and accurate (accuracy depends on me). I just keep working on it, like a leather holster and custom grips. I only shoot it about once a month, hell 357 cartidges are not cheap.
Second aquisition: A Taurus PT940. At first I hated it due to magazine problems. However, 3 months and several new mags from Taurus has fixed thre problem. It is a neet gun to shoot but a little bulky for CCW.
Aquisition #3: A Springfield XD9SC. Hell, what a weapon. I love it. I have pumped hundreds of rounds through it, various types and various manufacturers. It is flawless. and quite nice for CCW purposes. also, 9mm ammo is a lot more economical tha 40's, 38's or 45's.
Now I am looking for aquisition #4. Hell this is an addiction. I am seriously looking at the new Ruger 380. Any comments?
OK, this has been too long.
Gordo!


----------



## niadhf

my next handgun (after the one on layaway) is (i hope) an xd-9 sc. Never heard of it till i tried it at a range last month. Almost walked out with it, but restraint came back

On another note, just read a review in some gun rag, they did a "shoot out" with these three pistols, and a PO lda 18.9 (as a 1911 base)
Conclusion
They are all great.


----------



## wiseguy

Voted Glock because of it's proven track record...you can even find sites online dedicated to people abusive Glocks worse than red headed step children and they just keep goin bang....Seattle Police Department broke some of the XDs that they had acquired to test for a possible weapon change over and i've heard some stories about XD having problems failing to fire...somethin wrong with the firing pin from the factory? I bought a 5" .45 XD and eventually traded it for a Glock 26...but then again bunch of the red necks around rural WA love XDs and speaking against them is a good way to get a good ole fashion pitch forkin!


----------



## themayer78

Well I'm not a ******* (I don't think) but I do LOVE my XD45 compact. I've only had it a couple of weeks and about 600 rounds. I have had no trouble with it, neither has my cousin with his XD45 or .357sig. I like this gun more every round I fire.

To complicate things a little: my wife just got a SW M&P9 compact and I am *very* impressed with it as well. It's just a pleasure to shoot, I think I like it more than she does. I prefer my XD to her gun. The full size M&P45 just didn't feel as good to hold. I think we got a couple of guns that fit us well. Although I admit I smiled real big inside the other day when she said that she likes her gun but wished she had shot the XD9SC before deciding and would like to see if the range has one she can shoot.

I Have never shot well with Glock. I know they are good reliable guns but I do not like them and don't think I will ever own one.

So for now my 2 cents are.. "Anything but the Glock". In the future I may amend that to "Nothing but an XD".


----------



## brisk21

I really can't decide between the xd and glock. they are both excellent. havent shot the mp, but Ive handled a few, and I don't like the feel, but then again, you can change the feel with grip changes. All three are excellent in their own way, and I think any of the three would suit most people, if the person was open to try a new gun. (god forbid a glock guy tries out an xd for a month, that would be a sin!) I do like the factory 33 round mag for the glock 17, that is some fun, but then again 17 rounds is more than plenty also.


----------



## brisk21

I chose the xd 40 service model as my first buy, (next is the glock 17), because for a defense pistol, I like the 40 cal over the 9, and I would be nervous with a glock 22 because of the kabooms I hear about, because of their chamber not fully supporting the high pressure casing of the 40, the way the xd does. When it comes down to it, I just have to have both the glock and the xd because I love them both and i dont feel complete without having both of them.


----------



## ram03reg

I bought a S&W M&P 40 compact 2 weeks ago. I was between the m&p xd and the glock also. I shot the glock before my purchase and i liked it. But as soon as i picked up the M&P i knew i was gonna get it. It just felt better in my hand. so after alot of research and talking to gun shops and looking at every web site i could find i decided on the M&P.

Now after my purchase and about 300rds through the m&p i am very happy with my purchase. I shot it side by side a subcompact xd and the m&p felt better in my hand and the recoil on the m&p is not as bad as i thought it would be. I shoot much better with it than i have shot with glocks in the past.

This weekend I am going to shot the M&P side by side my friends glock compact 40 im not sure the # maybe the 26 or something.

The M&P will be my daily ccw as soon as i get my permit in the mail.

Hope this helps


----------



## ram03reg

Oh and one more thing the first time i went to the range i was very surprised how well i shot with the M&P. I have shot many guns in the past and I hunt but i wouldnt call my self an experienced handgun shooter at all.

And with the second mag at about 15-18ft away i unloaded the 10rd mag at the targets head at rapid fire and hit the head every time with nice grouping. I tried this with a glock and it was everywhere.

but with any of the guns you listed you cant go wrong good luck.

its all bout personal preference and what feels good to you.

i think the reason that you see more votes for the glocks and xds is because they have been around for longer than the m&p and more people have shot glocks and xds if you look at the responses some people say that they voted for glock or xd and have never shot a m&P.


----------



## P89Jeeper

I vote Glock. I have Glocks and one XD, but no M&P. I really don't like the XD's grip, guess I'm just used to the Glock grip. Don't have a M&P so can't say anything about them.


----------



## XxYJ85xX

I'd go with the M&P second chose the XD.:smt023


----------



## Natureboypkr

I would take my XDs over my glock


----------



## JJ

^^^^


----------



## djnevoc

*Glock or Go Home*

Talking totally Tactical here.... :smt1099

I fly the OH-58D and I have flown with the Right/Left Serpa Lvl 2 Drop Leg Holsters and I have to say that besides being the best drop leg holster blackhawk also puts out a lvl 2 Serpa that accepts their Xiphos Tac-Light (light fits better on the glock!!), but only for a Glock 17/21/33? not sure on that last model number. BUT what I do know is that Blackhawk isnt making that holster for any other pistol.

Ok I am a XD9C & Glock 17 owner, and between the two pistols I'd go Glock.

Today at the range my XD saw far more jams and double feeds than my Glock. This could be my choice in cheap Remington Ball Ammo, but still the fact is that the Glock didnt have any issues.

Also the Glock is lighter than the XD.:smt023

Glock Mags ARE the Shizzo!:smt023

Glock Mags hold more rounds than the XD's :smt023

I feel like the XD is top heavy, and I really dont like that.:smt076

The Glock has a small hole at the bottom of the grip for a tactical restraint strap. (Incase it falls out of your holster in a fire fight.):smt023

Not sure if anyone has noticed this but, if you dont have a great grip on your XD and you go to lock your slide to the rear. (In other words the grip safety is NOT fully engaged) The XD Won't Lock to the rear.:smt076

That right there was my #1 reason for switching to Glock. I plan on taking my G21 to Iraq when I head over and I want zero excuses for not getting rounds down range if I need them.

My choice is Glock... :smt023

I know XD is sexy, and I was a huge XD guy till I got my hands on a Glock. I will never go back.


----------



## submoa

Temper the following comments with your own experience on which gun YOU, not some anonymous guy on the internet, shoot best.

*M&P *

The M&P has a magazine disconnect safety (optional delete on LE special order). I prefer a weapon without this feature. I do understand that it can be a life-saving safety feature. Some folks drop the magazine, and think that the gun is safe without checking the chamber. This is using a mechanical device to correct a training issue. There are also some who like a magazine safety for police work, in the theory that if an officer is about to lose his weapon in a struggle, he can drop the magazine, buying a bit of time to reach for his backup gun. Early production had a number of unexpected magazine drops, avoid used.

One feature I do like is that you don't have to pull the trigger to disassemble as the M&P comes with a sear release. But the texture of the grip rubber is a little too neutral for my tastes (ie. sweat, mud, oil would reduce firmness of grip contact).

DAO, heavier trigger, but restrike capable.

*Glock*

Great 3rd party support
Fairly soft shooting
Blocky grip, finger grooves spread fingers, not for small hands
Disconnector allows Glocks to fire out of battery
Unsupported chamber
Thin/weak chamber walls > 9mm (.40 use a bored out 9mm barrel, removal of material makes thinner chamber walls)
Do not use +P in a Glock per Glock's advisory on kB!

*XD*

2 Nice features:
Fully supported chamber
All billet internals​
Grip not adjustable for size like M&P, but has no Glocky finger grooves. Grip safety redundant to split trigger. Higher bore axis than Glock. I like that Subcompacts come with a short (10rd in 9mm) mag and an extended mag (16rd in 9mm) with grip extension for the best flexibility of all 3 in concealed carry;.


----------



## submoa

djnevoc said:


> I fly the OH-58D and I have flown with the Right/Left Serpa Lvl 2 Drop Leg Holsters


If you are a Kiowa driver, as you claim, then you already know a drop leg holster will interfere with the collective control.



djnevoc said:


> The Glock has a small hole at the bottom of the grip for a tactical restraint strap. (Incase it falls out of your holster in a fire fight.):smt023


"tactical restraint strap"??? Its called a "lanyard."

tactical restraints are flexcuffs

Sounds like you are planning to go to Iraq and flexcuff Haji to your G21. :anim_lol:



djnevoc said:


> I plan on taking my G21 to Iraq when I head over and I want zero excuses for not getting rounds down range if I need them.


Bringing non-issue weapons in theater is contraband under UCMJ. Period.


----------



## JJ

> The M&P has a magazine disconnect safety (optional delete on LE special order).


i may be misunderstanding here but...

its not difficult to find the M&P without the mag safety,most ive came across did not have it,or the internal lock.

mine has neither,im not LEO nor did i need to "special order".

again,not sure if im reading you right though.

also...



> DAO, heavier trigger, but restrike capable.


still talking M&P here?

heavier than what?ive found the weight to be very similar to a Glock(although i prefer the Glock reset out of the box).

the M&P doesnt have a re-strike feature either.

although i dont feel im missing anything,as i see it as a useless feature.if i have a round fail,i clear it.



> Do not use +P in a Glock per Glock's advisory on kB!


ive been shooting +P in Glocks for over a decade without issue...never even heard that one before.


----------



## submoa

JJ said:


> i its not difficult to find the M&P without the mag safety,most ive came across did not have it,or the internal lock. mine has neither,im not LEO nor did i need to "special order".


Circled in red below:












JJ said:


> still talking M&P here? heavier than what?ive found the weight to be very similar to a Glock(although i prefer the Glock reset out of the box).


Trigger pulls

M&P 6.5 lbs
Glock 5.5 lbs
XD 5.5 lbs



JJ said:


> the M&P doesnt have a re-strike feature either.


All DAOs except revolvers restrike


----------



## JJ

ok,yeah the mag disconnect is an option.know very few who have excercised that option though.



> Trigger pulls
> 
> M&P 6.5 lbs
> Glock 5.5 lbs
> XD 5.5 lbs


well,a pound is barely noticable if at all(for me anyway).i also did a trigger job on my M&P which lightened things a bit(although the goal was simply improving the reset).



> All DAOs except revolvers restrike


if they have a hammer,rather than a striker.

again,maybe im misunderstanding...

"restrike" as in if the round fails to fire you simply pull the trigger again for a second chance at it?

because the M&P does not...at least not while dry firing(havent actually had a primer fail,and if i did it would have simply been cleared)).

i was under the impression the Glock was technically a DAO in the same way as the M&P as well....in that the last little bit of the striker being cocked is done with the trigger pull...not at all like whats typically thought of as a DAO.


----------



## submoa

Example 1



JJ said:


> its not difficult to find the M&P without the mag safety,most ive came across did not have it,or the internal lock. mine has neither,im not LEO nor did i need to "special order".





JJ said:


> ok,yeah the mag disconnect is an option.know very few who have excercised that option though.


Example 2



JJ said:


> heavier than what?ive found the weight to be very similar to a Glock





JJ said:


> i also did a trigger job on my M&P which lightened things a bit


Example 3



JJ said:


> i was under the impression the Glock was technically a DAO in the same way as the M&P as well....in that the last little bit of the striker being cocked is done with the trigger pull...not at all like whats typically thought of as a DAO.





JJ said:


> ive been shooting Glocks for over a decade


Your credibility is in question.


----------



## JJ

:smt082

funny,im begining to think the same of you.

how about answering the points i made?the M&P(and other striker fired pistols which are technically DA) do not have restrike.

ive never been inside the Glock while firing it.whether the striker is fully cocked before activating the trigger(which would make it a SA),or whether a small ammount of the cocking of the striker is done during the trigger pull(which would make it DA)...isnt something i could ever see while firing thousands of rounds through them over 10~ years.

although if im not mistaken the Glock is indeed DAO and it doesnt have restrike either...going back to the actual topic here.

now that you've edited to add more examples i'll answer them as well...

example 1:
im pretty sure that was a simple misunderstanding(which i said it may be in my original post ...twice).i thought you were saying that the mag disconnect was the norm and you needed to special order to get one without...so taken in context(too much to ask?) my comments make perfect sense.

example 2:you gotta do better than that...i found the trigger weight to be very similar before doing the trigger job on my M&P.ntm i think 1 pound could easily be considered "very similar".

example 3:already addressed.


----------



## submoa

I checked and _M&P is not a true DAO_. Slide partially cocks trigger. Therefore no restrike. Corrected.

Similar to "Glock Safe Action", where the slide only half-cocks the firing mechanism, and the trigger fully-cocks and releases it, and then the slide-action (recoil) re-half-cocks it (used in Glocks, S&W Sigma, etc.). XD's USA trigger is single action since slide fully cocks action.

True DA all cocking done by trigger. Restrike dependent on a true DA capable trigger. Striker Fired Pistols with restrike:

Walther P99 AS
Walther P99 DAO
SW99
Taurus 7/24 (OSS)



JJ said:


> you were saying that the mag disconnect was the norm


Yes it is. Just as circled. Mag disconnect is only optional for LE. Street availability may be relaxed now, but that was the original position for M&P sales as indicated in brochure. On slide right below the ejection port it will say "Warning: Capable of Firing Without Magazine" if you do not have this feature.


----------



## JONSCH

heckler & Koch is better than all those. The German quality is the ultimate. Even the US forces uses it.


----------



## ge0624me

*handled & shot all 3?*

i wonder of all the post given, the percentage of people that have put in there hand al 3 of the pistols listed and shot with them as well, because i can tell you that before i handled the m&p ,i owned the other 2,and i was already dogging the m&p out ,untill one day when i was the gun store, and the fellow put a m&p 45 in my hand i was sold, i mean the ergonomics ,comfort ,and feel of the pistol is second to none, just my opinion ,but smith & wesson got it right on this one, and to tell you the truth before my m&p pistols, i 've never owned a smith &wesson...i always thought they were to high on price, but go figure...


----------



## NDB_MN

I own an XD40, love it, but it took some tinkering to get the trigger to where I wanted. That said, it's very easy to find XD parts and accessories, so I'm not sure that's really a Glock 'advantage' anymore.

I've put in a new guide rod, a magwell, thumbrest, trigger kit, trigger and sear springs, and nightsights. Helps that most SIG sites are compatible with XD. All were easy to install, and easy to get, with the exception of the sites which took the gunsmith FOREVER to get too...

I've shot Glock and it's a fine pistiol, but it felt like junk in my hand. I blame my hand over the pistol, since that grip obviously works for a lot of folks. I've looked into an M&P compact, and I'm intrigued by them, but all of the reports of folks using them in competitions and having magazines fall out mid-fire has turned me off. I'm sure I'll get around to putting some lead downrange iwth an M&P someday, but for right now, I got a new 1911 to play with :-D


----------



## JJ

> i wonder of all the post given, the percentage of people that have put in there hand al 3 of the pistols listed and shot with them as well, because i can tell you that before i handled the m&p ,i owned the other 2,and i was already dogging the m&p out ,untill one day when i was the gun store, and the fellow put a m&p 45 in my hand i was sold, i mean the ergonomics ,comfort ,and feel of the pistol is second to none, just my opinion ,but smith & wesson got it right on this one, and to tell you the truth before my m&p pistols, i 've never owned a smith &wesson...i always thought they were to high on price, but go figure...


agreed...

as mentioned ive never fired the XD but i have held/foundled them on several occasions...shot Glocks for many years...

when i decided to get a new pistol it came down to the M&P,XD,and another Glock....the feel/ergo's of the M&P are far better than either imo.

the M&P pistol is the only S&W i own and its the only one i have any interest in owning...but its one of my favorite guns ive ever owned.if i ever buy another polymer/striker it would be another M&P(of those available today anyway).


----------



## TxPhantom

JJ said:


> agreed...
> 
> as mentioned ive never fired the XD but i have held/foundled them on several occasions...shot Glocks for many years...
> 
> when i decided to get a new pistol it came down to the M&P,XD,and another Glock....the feel/ergo's of the M&P are far better than either imo.
> 
> the M&P pistol is the only S&W i own and its the only one i have any interest in owning...but its one of my favorite guns ive ever owned.if i ever buy another polymer/striker it would be another M&P(of those available today anyway).


Check this one out. The MP 9 Pro will be my next range pistol.
http://www.smith-wesson.com/wcsstore/SmWesson/upload/other/ps/M&P9_ProSeries.pdf


----------



## toolboxluis

ok let see i own all 3 guns 
glock 19 
m&p 9
xd45

but my carry gun is the m&p 9 i like the size and fill and the accuracy:smt023


----------



## Atomsk

I have shot all these guns except the XD but out of the Glock and M&P i would go with the the M&P no contest


----------



## sjbyrne

I've got a Glock 27 and a M&P9c. I love them both. If I had to pick one it would be the Glock. For me it's better for CCW...slightly more compact, slightly lighter weight. The M&P is more ergonomic to hold but is no more comfortable to fire than the Glock. Virtually the same recoil and accuracy for both. I've never fired a XD so I can't comment except that I'm not a fan of the grip safety.


----------



## Torque

Taurus.

Why cuz they are the least expensive and deliver.

Period.


----------



## RotorHead

I fired the G17, G19, and M&P prior to making my first handgun purchase. About 50 rounds in each. I know that's not a lot, but its better than buying just on word of mouth. I bought the G19. Have now fired several hundred rounds through it and believe its the best choice for me. Of course my Sunday School teacher who owns a Sig, has a different opinion.


----------



## thomasward00

None of the above, having personally selling off 2 XD's, they are great guns for their price ranges, but I think that it's worth the extra 200.00 or 300.00 more for an H&K or a Sig, all three of the guns in the poll are all under 500.00 dollar guns and are all reliable, although I like the XD best of these choices, but once you start driving a mercedes, one can't go back to driving a toyota...


----------



## Dredd

thomasward00 said:


> None of the above, having personally selling off 2 XD's, they are great guns for their price ranges, but I think that it's worth the extra 200.00 or 300.00 more for an H&K or a Sig, all three of the guns in the poll are all under 500.00 dollar guns and are all reliable, although I like the XD best of these choices, but once you start driving a mercedes, one can't go back to driving a toyota...


Except of the Mercedes gives you a rash with the leather seats in the heat.

Example: my HK P30 is a fine gun, I love it. However, the grip is abrasive and in the FL summer I do not wear 2 shirts (one between the gun and my skin). So I got a G19. Reasonably priced, reliable, best corrosion resistance on the market, good trigger that is easy to use and get quick followup shots.

Can't ask for more.


----------



## xjclassic

TxPhantom said:


> Check this one out. The MP 9 Pro will be my next range pistol.
> http://www.smith-wesson.com/wcsstore/SmWesson/upload/other
> /ps/M&P9_ProSeries.pdf


I am strongly considering the M&P9 next. Was looking at the long slide and stumbled onto the pro. Is there any differences in the two other than the sights and slightly different machining on the muzzle end of the slide? I read it has a lighter trigger also but any difference in anything else?


----------



## TxPhantom

xjclassic said:


> I am strongly considering the M&P9 next. Was looking at the long slide and stumbled onto the pro. Is there any differences in the two other than the sights and slightly different machining on the muzzle end of the slide? I read it has a lighter trigger also but any difference in anything else?


That's about it. I really like mine. The trigger was a little rough at 1st but with some range time, some proper lube and and good bit of dry firing it has smoothed up considerably. Nice trigger for a factory job. The sights do make a big difference. Longer space between the front & back helps a lot and I like the fiber optic front sight. The balance is different from my MP 9c and my FS MP 40 when dry firing but evens out when loaded. All my MP's are very accurate. Check out the MP forum at http://mp-pistol.com/boards/index.php?http://mp-pistol.com/boards/ for more info. I highly recommend a MP 9 Pro.


----------



## hideit

could it be possible that this thread is consistent with this thread below:
http://www.handgunforum.net/showthread.php?t=14646

I say that because a lot of posts on this thread do talk of the 45


----------



## stetson

It's glock for me.I use to be real partial to my sw99 but it's in 45acp 
and I like 9mm for carry.The trigger on this pistol is awesome but a bit towards hair for carry.


----------



## Jump Boot

Well now,let me see. I own a Glock 19,a M&P9c, and a XD40 sc. I have shot 1911's since my Army years of 65-68 and own a half dozen of those babies. So,when trying to pick just one for the vote,it was a very hard choice,unlike some who instantly stated which one they voted for and included dislikes of the other choices.Actually,I tried very hard to find faults with any of the pistols and I really can not in all honesty.In fact,I went back to the basics and tried to pick the one that felt best in my hand.I did not do this simply by taking a few minutes to handle each one and then picking,no,I actually took a whole month to make that decision.I went to the safe each day and grab a pistol and held it.What I found is that each had its own but yet,unique and comfortable grip of which melted into my hands.At the range,they all felt good in the hand and pointed naturally for me.The human hand and arms can adapt quite well to different weapons,so I was able to pull off some great shooting.They all prove reliable to me in any case with any brand of ammo.I love them all but I chose Glock. Why? Because the Glock 19 is my little petite wife's pistol and I want one now.Actually, I have to go with the capacity on this one.It conceals very well and 16 rounds should be taken seriously.The Glock has a proven track record over time.It is simple,has less moving parts and the parts are available everywhere.
I know an argument can be made against the Glock in the fact that one can not safely handload for the pistol since the cases are not fully supported.I considered this as well.I have a whole room in the house that is fully taken up with reloading equipment and I really don't care to load for yet another caliber and I am not sure I would even want to for a self defence weapon and I have been handloading going on fourty years.
Now,just because I voted for the Glock, you would not want to lay them all out in front of me and tell me that I would have to get rid of all the other ones. no sir! Not if you don't want to see an old guy cry.


----------



## lostsoul

tnoisaw said:


> I didn't vote because I've only shot the Glock and that is what I carry so I'm bias.


Ditto !


----------



## Thallas

I voted for Glock, when I was looking around it was the only one that I really felt comfortable holding and was happy with all the results when I fire it. As you can see in my sig, that was with my first night at the range, where I didn't have any sighting problems and very accurate. Even shooting offhand around the side of the "Saloon" wall at our local range I was still accurate. 

I am going to get one of the 1911's one of these days, and will add it to my collection. Its always been another favorite of mine.


----------



## medicden

It's XD for me.


----------



## JeffWard

xjclassic said:


> I am strongly considering the M&P9 next. Was looking at the long slide and stumbled onto the pro. Is there any differences in the two other than the sights and slightly different machining on the muzzle end of the slide? I read it has a lighter trigger also but any difference in anything else?


Lighter trigger, "factory smoothed", so it should be a bit better. It also has virtually NO over travel, and a tad shorter reset, both for fast shooting USPSA style. The front of the slide is HEAVIER in the Pro (target shooting), and a bit less re-holster friendly (target shooting). The Pro is almost an once heavier.

Jeff


----------



## Joeywhat

Interestingly enough I've done a full 180 in my handgun choices as of late...was an XD fanboy, then tried Glock. Now I have a G19 and would like a 20/29 and possible a 36. XD's aren't doing much for me right now...but I wouldn't mind a Tac 9.

For .45 I wouldn't mind a 4" M&P45. For some reason I can't shoot the 9/40 worth a damn, but the .45's are amazing. It's a tack driver for me, so I'll probably pick up one of those as well. I know when I bought my XD the M&P was near the bottom of my list.


----------



## bophi

*xd/xd(m)*

has anyone tried the new xdm , they claim to be alot better with all of the (m) features. i'm going to check out the xdm in 40 s&w..


----------



## hi im drummer03

I may purchase other guns to have and shoot.Although ill only trust my life with a Glock.Proven gun for many years.Pull trigger ,boom,hit target...


----------



## oak1971

My choice is Sig. Plastic don't do it for me. I like my P220 elite stainless.


----------



## kmaultsby

For me the M&P 9mm I have just purchased. I also have the XD Tactical 9mm and the glock 22 40 S&W which I have owned since 1994. Here is the story. Glock shoots very accurate also the XD but the one that I shoot a tighter group is the M&P and here is why I have very short fingers and I can't even reach the mag release on my XD for quick mag changes. Glock grip is way too big. On the M&P I was at my local gun shop and they gave me the M&P 45 and my thumb could reach the mag release without any problem. WoW! Quick mag change in IDPA & USPSA competition. But all are good just get what fits. Oh the XD-M would solve my problem but it will not pass California DOJ so Springfield is going to loose a lot sells out here.:smt1099


----------



## TheReaper

M&P for me. I own a .40 and .45.:smt023


----------



## coondog1069

I carry a Glock 22 while on duty. We have 23 officers that participate in training, everything from standard qualifying to stress shooting, shooting at running targets and combat situations. The gun never fails, the range ammo might, but the gun does not. I own a new Smith and Wesson M&P 9L and I love the gun! I can easily switch out the backstraps for my wife and son and she can handle the recoil. I also was introduced to the FNP 9by one of the Lts. that works with me and it also is a great gun and has interchangeable back straps. I would not want to make a choice, I guess that is why I have all three. My son owns an XD 9 and I feel as stongly about it as the other 3. Maybe I am easy to please or do not know what to look for in a "good" gun.


----------



## mammynun

I went with the XD9 subcompact, with the M&P a close second. The deciding factor was the grip safety. The XD will be carried by my wife as soon as she's trained up to standard, and I liked the idea of the extra safety.


----------



## archer39

well i am pretty much of noob when it comes to handguns and i currently looking to get my first. I have shot all three of these in my search for my first gun. I must say it is going to be a very hard decision. I shot them all about the same but the M&P and XD seem to fit my hand the best. So i really stuck on which on to get and this thread has made it no easier:smt082, they all sound like great guns. 

I am going to gun show tomorrow and i guess my decision will be based on the best price i can get. But i think it will be between the M&P and the XD. the glock felt like a great shooting gun but just did not feel right in my hand. and it did not fit my girlfriends hand at all. 

decisions, decisions


----------



## ruining

I hope it's cool that I voted. I'm really new to handguns. I've only got a S&W model 59. I've held the 3 and love the look and feel of the Glock best. Maybe I'm too new to get involved with the hype in one direction or another. In fact, I always thought I would hate a Glock just beacause it's the one you always hear about in rap music, and I tend to shy away from the "norm" or popular. I try to maintain some level of exclusivity in whatever I am buying, but in this case I think I'm going to be siding with the masses. I'll be buying a Glock in the next few days.


----------



## TheReaper

ruining said:


> I hope it's cool that I voted. I'm really new to handguns. I've only got a S&W model 59. I've held the 3 and love the look and feel of the Glock best. Maybe I'm too new to get involved with the hype in one direction or another. In fact, I always thought I would hate a Glock just beacause it's the one you always hear about in rap music, and I tend to shy away from the "norm" or popular. I try to maintain some level of exclusivity in whatever I am buying, but in this case I think I'm going to be siding with the masses. I'll be buying a Glock in the next few days.


Hold a M&P 40 in your hand and you will be impressed:smt023


----------



## TxPhantom

TheReaper said:


> Hold a M&P 40 in your hand and you will be impressed:smt023


I agree! No gun is as ergonomicly perfect as the MP.


----------



## shooter686

i'm looking at getting my own pistol before the month ends and until then have been at the mercy of our local ranges and have been either (1) renting from the field or (2) asking friends to let me shoot their pistols..

I have shot the XD and the Glock a couple of times and I am leaning more towards the Glock myself...I have only managed to hold the M&P but have not fired it yet but something just doesn't appeal to me regarding the feel of the grip/pistol in my hands..

:smt083:smt083


----------



## jb1023

I have only shot a M&P9c, the one I own, but did hold an XD and just did not like it. I love the M&P. Another thing that I liked about the M&P is that they are made right here in the USA.


----------



## Ward Tood

I sold my Glock 38 and bought a Springfield XD 45 Compact with 5in barrel and never have regretted it. When using the 13 round mag, it is like having the service model, two guns in one. Another reason is the fit in my hand. I have an arthritic, first knuckle, on my trigger finger and with the Glock I can barely get a good finger set , where as I can get a good fit with the XD. I hope this makes sense ? 




" Aim low boys, they'er ridin Shetlands ".


----------



## BT2Flip

I LOVE MY XD....

we can play in the mud and still get the job done ! :numbchuck:


----------



## tekhead1219

BT2Flip said:


> I LOVE MY XD....


Yep...me too.:smt023


----------



## lovain1932

I think with all the divided comments You guys would make it tough for a person needing advice on which one to buy. With that being said I wish I had the money to own all three brands


----------



## TheReaper

The M&P would be the right choice.


----------



## TxPhantom

TheReaper said:


> The M&P would be the right choice.


I agree. There is no better pistol than the MP for the price.


----------



## mike#9

For me it is close between the Glock and XD...but I voted Glock


----------



## hbski

Xd9


----------



## Torkwrench

I've got to vote for the Glock over the Regualr XD. If it were Glock vs. M&P vs. XDm, then I'd give it to the XDm. I think they look and feel alot better than the regular XD's. I think the M&P is just not up to par.


----------



## Fusternc

XD for me. S&W has never intrigued me.


----------



## Brevard

Ok maybe it is me but I liked the feel of the glock and the xd. But I didnt care for the feel of the M&P. At first I had decided to get the XD because of all the stuff it came with for the price. Then I shot my cousin's baby glock "glock 27" two shots from 20 yards in the center of a paper plate. After that I was in love. I actually shot that better than my ruger p94 that I qualified for my concealed carry permit.

I havent bought anything yet as I was in a toss up still about the glock, the xd, and xdm. Well until I have heard of several people having problems with the pins in the xdm's. 

Another thought I had is the looks and the function of the gun is a similar type than a glock. So if they are trying to add the features of a glock then why not buy a glock? Not only that I can not stand the safety on the back of the grip. I do kind of wish one of them had the decocker like on my ruger. Or ruger amde a subcompact .40 or .45.

But I am heading to my cousin's in a few to shoot hsi glock 27 and 23 and see how I like those compared to my ruger after putting several rounds though them.


----------



## Brevard

Well right now I am leaning towards the .45 compact XD. I cant stand the feel of the grip on the XDm. It is either going to be that or the glock 30, though the grip is alittle big for my hand. I would rather get the single stack but I want a high compacity clip for when the gun is in the house.

The local gun guy told me today that M&P didnt make a .45 compact. I bought a smith and wessen magazine and they had the guns listed in the back with the specs. And they have one listed. Slightly bigger than the .357, .40, and 9mm. They are like a 6.71 and the .45 is a 7.1 something


----------



## JasBrit

Had that choice and after research and firing them...I bought the XD


----------



## twolfe84

*Glock,XD,M&P*

I like the XD I haven't had a single problem with it. It fit my hands perfect,functions well,and is very simple to break down and maintain.I like it so much I am ready to test the XD(M).


----------



## BigNic

Glock.


----------



## Don357

Vom Kriege said:


> Glock is the only truly proven design of the three.


Seeing as how Gluck sued S&W because of patent infringments in the Sigma version pistols, and the M&P uses the same design, I would say that it is a "proven design" also. Only improved and better!


----------



## Brevard

Don357 said:


> Seeing as how Gluck sued S&W because of patent infringments in the Sigma version pistols, and the M&P uses the same design, I would say that it is a "proven design" also. Only improved and better!


Not necessarily. If S&W uses only part of something Glock has a patent to, but no tthe whole thing they are only using a small portion of a design. Just because someone copies something that works and tries to do there own thing doesnt necessarily make for success.

I have seen people copy something someone else ahs done and it actually become worse. But to say because they took a glock patent and tried to run with it doesnt mean that it is the same. Nor that it is new and improved.

I have never gotten a glock to jam, ftf, or fte. Within 50 rounds I had to ftf's withthe M&P. Yes that could have been that one gun but who knows. Until it has been completely proven I will not say it is new and improved. Though I will say that when it is working it is a good gun. I like the glocks better myself.


----------



## 2rott

Don't own a Glock, but I've fired many of them. Not my cup of tea. Got my daughter one. She loves them. Go figure.
I love my M&P 9. Performs flawlessly. Just bought A XD9, actually it's an older model HS2000. Been to the range twice. It seems like a keeper too.
I worked in a gun shop for many years & Glocks have their problems too. Very few for the amount sold.


----------



## Notman

I was in the same place a while back and went with the M&P. Have about 700 rounds through it now and am very happy with it.


----------



## Tombstone17

I am a ex glock owner, I like the XD much better


----------



## HDRDR

I think I do also!:mrgreen:


----------



## jimmy

The XD...I just bought one last week..Ooopss !! I have another gun added to my collection..I just couldn't resist. I tried it side by side with my CZ 75 SP01 and it stood for the challenge..I love it. The only thing I have an issue with is loading that mag with the most stiff spring I 've ever seen, thanks God the gun comes with a little cadget loader, among other things.


----------



## TxPhantom

jimmy said:


> The XD...I just bought one last week..Ooopss !! I have another gun added to my collection..I just couldn't resist. I tried it side by side with my CZ 75 SP01 and it stood for the challenge..I love it. The only thing I have an issue with is loading that mag with the most stiff spring I 've ever seen, thanks God the gun comes with a little cadget loader, among other things.


Do your fingers a favor and get yourself a Uplula Universal Pistol loader by Butler Creek. Best mag. loader ever invented! Here is where I got mine;

http://eguns.com/sPearCat/1-4.woa/1...=en-ZZ&wosid=LLBalAhYBsUR8qTmdXjJ5M&g=BC+Mags


----------



## jimmy

hey TxPhantom, thanks for the tip..i will consider that.


----------



## TxPhantom

jimmy said:


> hey TxPhantom, thanks for the tip..i will consider that.


Believe me, you won't regret it. When we go to the range everyone that doesn't already have one wants to borrow ours and wants to know where to buy one:smt067


----------



## Brevard

What is the big difference between that and the regular loaders that help with that


----------



## BeefyBeefo

Brevard said:


> What is the big difference between that and the regular loaders that help with that


The UpLula is faster and easier to use than most others.


----------



## amourandcris

kenjihara said:


> The safety is automatically engaged on a Glock when you holster it, too, as logn as you don't leave your finger on the trigger when you do it... which also would mean that the web of your hand was still on the grip. Right? What I'm saying is, if you train right and do right, they're functionally the same.
> 
> I can't help but feel like the XD craze is partly everyone getting on something new, partly the (admittedly well-executed) propaganda coming from Springfield Armory, and partly elitists having to have something different / 'better' than the masses.
> 
> Grip angles from the Glock to the XD to my 1911? I don't notice the difference. They all point naturally in my hand. The low bore axis of the Glock is very nice, but I could have that with a Makarov (also an extremely nice-pointing and shooting pistol, and cheap to boot!).
> 
> The reasons to buy a Glock are:
> 1. They are tested to death and they always go bang.
> 2. They are prolific; you can get any kind of holster / accessories you can imagine, and with all the competition for the market Glock stuff is semi-reasonably priced. You will always be able to get parts / work done on a Glock.
> 3. Again, the larger market means plentiful magazines in the right capacities for (sorta') reasonable prices.
> 4. Having probably the same pistol as the local constabulary makes you seem less of a 'hitman / gun- nut' in a legal situation. This is a negligible reason (until you get to court, when any help will be welcome in the face of insane litigation).
> 5. Glock pistols have a G.E.D.-simple manual of arms. Carry with a round in the pipe, draw weapon and identify / index threat and pull trigger, repeat until threat is neutralized. K.I.S.S. rule in full effect. This is probably the best reason to buy a Glock.
> 
> If you feel that Glock triggers are no good, you need to invest in about 300 rounds of ammo and maybe some training. Personally, I have no trouble making accurate hits with my Glocks off-hand out to 20 yards and sometimes further (if you shoot someone at this distance or further, you may have difficulty justifying them as a threat in court).
> 
> If I could only own one pistol (perish the thought!!) I would probably keep either my Glock 19 or Glock 23, whichever one I was assured would be easiest to get / manufacture ammo for (leaning towards the G23 because of the bigger holes). They aren't my prettiest guns, but they are an excellent combination of shootability, firepower, and concealability, and of course reliability.


Quoted for truth.

I love my G.21


----------



## YFZsandrider

So this is an old thread, but just thought I'd give my 2 cents. I am quite new to the handgun scene, been around guns and hunting my whole life, but never actually owned a handgun. I LOVE the XD design! When I first decided that I wanted a . 40 cal, I asked gun shop counter opinions, became informed, and found that, as most said, pick the gun that works for you. So I went to the range and rented miost all the polymer guns in the .40 caliber, and found that between the glock and xd, that I really liked the way the xd fit in my hand, shot as straight as can be, and just looked prettier than the glock, not to mention that I found it hard to get over the goofy handle angle of the glock. It seems so far that there are quite a few more votes for springfield, but in my opinion, it would be VERY interesting to see the tally if glock and xd were released around the same time. I know quite a few diehard glock fans, and it seems as though part of their favor toward glock is derived from the fact that they became so used to the product earlier on. But I see more new gun purchasers, as I did, leaning toward the XD.


----------



## TxPhantom

YFZsandrider said:


> So this is an old thread, but just thought I'd give my 2 cents. I am quite new to the handgun scene, been around guns and hunting my whole life, but never actually owned a handgun. I LOVE the XD design! When I first decided that I wanted a . 40 cal, I asked gun shop counter opinions, became informed, and found that, as most said, pick the gun that works for you. So I went to the range and rented miost all the polymer guns in the .40 caliber, and found that between the glock and xd, that I really liked the way the xd fit in my hand, shot as straight as can be, and just looked prettier than the glock, not to mention that I found it hard to get over the goofy handle angle of the glock. It seems so far that there are quite a few more votes for springfield, but in my opinion, it would be VERY interesting to see the tally if glock and xd were released around the same time. I know quite a few diehard glock fans, and it seems as though part of their favor toward glock is derived from the fact that they became so used to the product earlier on. But I see more new gun purchasers, as I did, leaning toward the XD.


The XD, especially the new "M" model, is quite a nice pistol. It would be my 2nd choice even though it sells for about $100.00 more than the MP. That said, the S & W, MP's have only been around since 2006 and in that short time they have become very popular with old time shooters and those new to pistol shooting. They are holding their own in this poll and in gun sales competing with older pistols with a huge head start in fan base. In a few more years, as more people get the word that the MP is reliable, accurate and close to ergonomically perfect, the MPs will catch up in popularity. I have three MPs and love them all!
Whatever you do, don't rely on "gun counter" opinions about anything. Opinions here and in other gun forums are much more reliable because of sheer volume and you can balance them against each other form your own, somewhat educated opinion.


----------



## XD Sub-Compact

Elitist, thats too funny. I pick my XD up on friday. I have never owned a handgun so I dont have a view one way or the other. I picked up both and found the XD to feel much nicer in the grip. I also thought the look of the XD was more strait-lined and overall better looking. I know that has nothing to do with the way a gun fires or handles but for me that was just another selling point. The double safety and the one in the chamber marker was another plus. I have talked with a bunch of shop guys and people online to make my choice, watched a bunch of videos too. The glock folks are really funny as they talk down about the XD but have VERY little substance to back it up. They go on and on about how its a clone or just copying the glock. To me it sounds like they are hating on a new more superiorly designed firearm and couldn't look bad to their buddy's buying something other than a glock. Def not saying that the glock is a POS or anything but come on. If all you have is its being copied and it fires underwater.... So glad I chose the XD for all reasons I stated and many more to come I'm sure.


----------



## Brevard

I am probably one of the few that has actually got to shoot the three several times. The feel of the MP is outstanding. But with all the MP's I shot I have had problems. 2 rentals one not. My cousin bought a compact .45 XD. I liked it. Shoot good felt pretty good. I didnt like the grip safety. Felt funny in my hand. I know people say I dont notice it, I cant feel it. Well I did. Shot my cousins G23 and G27. Liked them both. Felt better in my hands than the XD. Heck, I shot it better than I have anything else. What is crazy is I was a big Ruger fan, I can shoot one of those better than most people can shoot their main cary gun. 

Well to make a long story short I bought a G30sf. I love the feel of glocks. I like the the looks of the better (except for the newer ones). Not to mention the Glocks were cheaper than the XD and the MP. Now yes eventually I may break down and get an XD and a MP. But I am leaning towards more glocks. I have my G30sf for concealed carry if I can ever find a holster I like (really wanting a thumb break polymer hoslster like Fobus but I cant find one for that model). May break down a get a 9mm...not to carry but to shoot for fun.

Personally, I think Glocks are overall better. Better feel, better looks, better quality, better track record. But those are my opinions. Now the real deal breaker was the $50 and $100 cheaper price tag on the glock than the xd and mp. That helped me get my glock light to put on my G30.


----------



## babs

Good assessment.. I was all for an XD, but in my area, they're getting real proud of XD's, which makes them a lot less competitive to the other brands in poly service guns.. I think it's the perception of how nice a deal they were not so long ago before they got so famous, or even back when HSA imported them as HS 2000's and they were $300ish.. Now pushing $600ish for the same doggone gun except for finish upgrades maybe, and I can't say that I'd blame that just on the gun-control scares going on lately.

The G23 and G27 both look like a couple I'd like to check out as well.


----------



## Brevard

The only thing I didnt like about the G23 (not sure which generation my cousin has) there was a notch cut out at the bottom of the grip where your pinky goes and the mag slides in. Everytime I shot it it was almost cutting my finger. The one I checked out at the gun shop last time I went didnt have it. But it was my only down fall. I would have gotten the G27 but I liked having the option of running a light or laser under the barrel.


----------



## BadKarma

Xd only because of the glock not feeling comfortable in my hand


----------



## YFZsandrider

kinda off the subject....but why can't glock just call them what they are??? It gets old hearing people call it a g17, g23, g27, and on and on. When you're talking about an XD and say "XD9 sub compact", or "XD40 compact" I know exactly what gun it is, without having to memorize the gun chart.

....yea, yea I know about the design numbers thing. I'm just saying, if every gun manufacturer played this game, we'd all spend half our time memorizing model numbers.


----------



## TxPhantom

YFZsandrider said:


> kinda off the subject....but why can't glock just call them what they are??? It gets old hearing people call it a g17, g23, g27, and on and on. When you're talking about an XD and say "XD9 sub compact", or "XD40 compact" I know exactly what gun it is, without having to memorize the gun chart.
> 
> ....yea, yea I know about the design numbers thing. I'm just saying, if every gun manufacturer played this game, we'd all spend half our time memorizing model numbers.


Yeah, I agree. I've often thought the same thing. I'd have to have a Glock catalog to identify which Glock size and caliber to know which one they are referring to. But, all that said, I really don't care that much, I'd rather have a MP (1st choice), a XD (M) or a Walther.


----------



## ECHOONE

I have to vote for the XD It fit my hand the best and I shot with it the best! that's what it's about right! just as reliable as the other two!


----------



## 2rott

I wonder how long XD's & M&P's have to be around before the Glockaholics believe they have proven themselves. If they have to be around as long as Glock's, I quess they will never prove themselves.
XD's & M&P's have sold enough guns to have proven whatever they have to prove. At least to me they have.
We're talking about 3 of the finest. Pick the one you shoot best.


----------



## +TSUNAMI+

You can never go wrong with a Glock


----------



## YFZsandrider

2rott said:


> I wonder how long XD's & M&P's have to be around before the Glockaholics believe they have proven themselves. If they have to be around as long as Glock's, I quess they will never prove themselves.
> XD's & M&P's have sold enough guns to have proven whatever they have to prove. At least to me they have.
> We're talking about 3 of the finest. Pick the one you shoot best.


Funny, one of the local shops I visit is very pro-glock. While in there browsing, since the election, I've seen a dozen new shooters come in and say "I want to get a handgun." This almost always starts with the sales guy showing them a Glock..... but if you look around the display cases, they're literally full of Glocks, but the Springfields are pretty thin.

Now I know, I know... that particular shop could have a great relationship with glock, and be on a back-order list with Springfield. But go to a few shops, you'll see the trend.

p.s.- I shot a M&P 40 a couple weeks ago, and I need one of them!!


----------



## nailer

You're assuming the glocks are there because people don't want them. I'm assuming there there because the owner knows he can sell them easily.


----------



## eastlandb1

Lots of good opinions here. Robert


----------



## YFZsandrider

nailer said:


> You're assuming the glocks are there because people don't want them. I'm assuming there there because the owner knows he can sell them easily.


Like I said, there could be several reasons that it was so lop-sided at this particular vendor. I'd be interested to know how the 2 are selling compared to eachother. Glock had a great design, but some people see that it's been improved upon. And for the rest... its Glock or nothing!

I would put my XD against any Glock- round for round!


----------



## 509_AK

i've shot all 3, and i lke all 3 but i voted for the M&P


----------



## StatesRights

Personally I like the 24/7 OSS. Until you shoot one, don't criticize one. As far as glock being the only proven design, Ha! When the military opened up bids for a new service pistol (JCP or Joint Combat Pistol) several manufacturers submited pistols that can pass any torture test thrown at it. They're all good guns


----------



## Legasat

I don't care for Glocks. They don't fit my hand well.

The XD's I've shot were good.

The M&P's are the ones I spent my money on.


----------



## falchunt

i went with the M&P here for 1 main reason. I have always had an issue with the way the Glock feels to me. IMO, the Glock is a brick with a handle on it. Like the poster said here, I have never been very accurate with a Glock, although obviously many people are. It all comes down to personal preference in this poll. I have shot all 3 of these models and I thought the M&P just felt better to me.


----------



## tomemartin

*What's best?*

A gun has to have a visual appeal to me for to buy it. The XD to me is butt ugly. The Glock, I have two, is like holding a 2 X 4 unfortunately, so that leaves the S&W. I have a S&W M&P .45 Compact and I like it. Maybe not as well as my Wilson nor my Fuzion but I have to cop to liking the good old 1911 best.

If it don't start with a 4 and end with a 5 it just ain't worth havin.


----------



## older gunner

I have tried a Glock 23 and didn't like it. Never tried the XD. I have, however, used and liked the M&P. I now have a M&Pc in .40. I'm very impressed with it. I think it compares favorably with my HK USPc in .40. I haven't had it long enough to now about durability, but I see no reasons to be concered in that area.


----------



## TheReaper

I've had my M&P .40fs since 06 and it's been nothing but a pleasure to own.


----------



## KS Trekker

I've always been a Glock man, but to be fair and unbiased, I shot a XD compact 9 that I rented the other day. I was impressed, but not converted. While my shot group was better, I had a hard time sighting. I missed the familiar white "U" of the Glock rear sights. The trigger pull on my G19 felt more natural. The XD felt really top heavy. All things considered, I do see me owning a XD in the future, but not to replace my Glocks.


----------



## fragger-ks

M&P


----------



## Barryd

XD for me.

Barry


----------



## gunluver

Never shot the M&P, but I own a Glock 19 and a XD45. I like both guns, and can shoot both well. The I like the trigger a little better on my XD, but the trigger reset is much better on my Glock.
Both serve me well for what I bought them for.


----------



## ka-chow

Yeah, all are good! I'd say XD. But I own a Glock too.:smt023


----------



## thelonerang3r

I've never shot a M&p, but I don't like the feel of the Glock or XD.


----------



## TxPhantom

thelonerang3r said:


> I've never shot a M&p, but I don't like the feel of the Glock or XD.


Shoot a MP and you will be hooked. Great ergonomics (IMHO), very accurate and very dependable with a great, no BS warranty just in case you need it. I have three MP's and love all of them!
A friend of mine recently bought a NIB Glock 17 which usually is a very dependable gun. It has had repeated feed problems. She callled Glock, they said to send it to them and they would either repair it or give her a new one. The bad news is, she has to pay shipping expenses both ways. That sucks!!


----------



## bartonathlon

*Sr9*

Glock,m&p,xd.........! I would chose ruger SR9!!! I own m&p 9mm with crimson laser grips and the xdm 9mm,xd40 sub compact with nitesites,xd 45 with lasermax.I dont own a glock but have shot many. Also a very nice pistol. But i must say when i got my sr9 ruger my other guns are collecting dust! This sr9 is my favorite


----------



## redpenguin01

I've shot em all and I hate em all... maybe it's just me though.


----------



## spongebobmac

i voted for the xd/xdm, they feel amazing, close second is m&p, and not to take anything away from glock, they are great too, they go bang everytime,


----------



## spaceba

Safer ?? I suppose you have not tried a H&K


----------

